# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kush paguan në takimin e dytë?

## FierAkja143

Ne te parin dihet qe djali...tani cupa ben pak sikur nxier lek nga canta po ai se le te paguaj (po e la ajo eshte ceshtje tjeter pastaj!)
Po ne te dytin kush duhet te paguaj?

Ndiheni keq ju vajzat kur dilni dhe paguan ai gjithmon apo paguani dhe ju ndo nje here?

Po ju cuna kur thoni "lere se e paguaj une" e thoni me termend apo prisni qe te themi ne "jo se po paguaj une ksaj rradhe"

----------


## chi_mai

ne fakt tre takimet e para kam paguar un, se sdoja qe ajo ta fuste doren ne xhep
po kur lashe punen dhe u fut ajo ne pune pastaj , me mbajti ajo per nja 6 muaj .

ps: kjo ka ndodh para 1 vit e gjys, se tani kam ngel single  :i ngrysur:

----------


## FLOWER

te parin normal qe mashkulli, ndoshta edhe te dytin, por me pas duhet te alternohen them une.

----------


## Ina_19

*Mua me ka qelluar te paguaje djali por sidomos ne rastet kur ai me fton....ndersa kur jemi ne shkolle dhe ulemi ne kafet e universitetit sigurisht secili paguan te vetat.....ctaksirat ka ai te paguaje tekat e mija ...
ndersa nese do i pergjigjesha sakte asaj qe fierakja shtroi me kete teme, do thoja se nuk ka rendesi se kush paguan ne te dyten te treten apo cfaredo here te jete...nese meshkujt e vene re kete dhe e kane problem me mire te mos bejne ftesa ne kafe per vajzat ose ti ndajne hesapet qe ne fillim dhe that,s it....Pastaj nese midis tyre lind dicka se besoj se e ve re njeri kete se kush paguan....bye Nga Ineda*

----------


## romeoOOO

Te paguj femra!  :perqeshje:    hihihihihihihi



Po te bejn edhe cunat ndonej gje, pse te gjitha gocave do tua lejme!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Clauss

ne takimin e pare paguan djali???????
****, kjo shpjegon shume nga supat qe kam ngrene .... smund te hapej kjo teme nja 3 vjet me pare, jesus...

----------


## FierAkja143

mesim per here tjeter ti clauss  :shkelje syri: 
ne takimin e par dhe evgjit te jesh do paguash se eshte thjesht ceshtje edukate.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

> Ne te parin dihet qe djali...tani cupa ben pak sikur nxier lek nga canta po ai se le te paguaj (po e la ajo eshte ceshtje tjeter pastaj!)
> Po ne te dytin kush duhet te paguaj?
> 
> Ndiheni keq ju vajzat kur dilni dhe paguan ai gjithmon apo paguani dhe ju ndo nje here?
> 
> Po ju cuna kur thoni "lere se e paguaj une" e thoni me termend apo prisni qe te themi ne "jo se po paguaj une ksaj rradhe"


Vellezer ju nuk do me besoni... por sa e lexova pyetjen, qer ne fillim me shkoi mendja tek *fierakja143* "vetem ajo mendon ne kete menyre" thashe me vete

Dhe me sa shoh nuk qenkam gabuar! 

Koprace, he koprace!

Per nje rrokje buzesh ne djemte(ketu e kam fjalen per vete) jemi gati te paguajme edhe me shpirtin tone, por me pas kur ta provoni shijen, jeni ju qe do paguani me shpirtin tuaj. 

Pos me besove mua..... pyet me mire shoqet e tua!!!!

----------


## Davius

Ne djemt jemi shume tolerant per nga puna e lekeve, dhe nese goca ka deshire te paguan, ne nuk ja prishim, e leme te paguan ajo!  :ngerdheshje: 

Vetem ne kete menyre gjinia e bukur mund te arrij te behet e barabarte me mashkullin ne te gjitha sferat e jetes.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

Nese do ndiqja politiken e"takimeve dashurore" do me pelqente te paguaja une si ne te parin,ashtu dhe ne te dytin.S'me pelqejne borxhet"e pashprehura"...Ngaqe jam femer s'do te thote qe s'jam e zonja te punoj dhe te paguaj une.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

me pelqen te paguaj vete po djemt zakonisht ngulin kemb te paguajn heren e pare por pastaj te thon "ok ti paguaj kesaj rradhe"  :perqeshje:  per heren e dyte...kjo varet sa afer je me personin

----------


## Julius

Ne takimin e pare dakort jam ia bej hallall. Tani persa i perket te dytit e te tretit, varet se cfare ka porositur.

----------


## Dito

Le te ndajme edhe kete rradhe shoqerine nga sentimenti: Ne shoqeri respektohet rradha, ndersa ne ndienje kavaljeret e dijne detyren e tyre.
Mbase une mund te jem pak rast i rralle por asnjehere  nuk paguajne femrat ne tavolinen time, kjo eshte nje fyerje per mua. Ndonjehere m'a kane hedhur dhe i kane paguar edhe fshehurazi por gjithsesi dominanti jam perseri vete.
Eshte shenja me e mire e respektit t'i ofrosh nje femre nje pije apo dicka te tille simbolike.

*Dito.*

----------


## Undefined

Me terhoqi vemendjen kjo teme...
personalisht asnjehere nuk kam paguar edhe pse kam pothuajse 1 vit e gjysem me personin qe une dal (dua) edhe pse te dy jemi studenta apo edhe pse une insistoj te paguaj edhe ai asnjehre nuk me lejon. lexova komentet e djemve dhe vajzave me lart edhe me bene pershtypje...u ndjeva e vecante, nuk eshte puna per tek leket por gjesti,..megjithese varet nga mardheniet qe krijon...
nese do sa per te kaluar kohen detyrimisht te dhimbsen leket e humbura...kot ne nje fare menyre...(mund te gabohem)

----------


## EllaCaramella

Me pelqen qe ai cun te jet xhentil, te ket shpirtin e gjer nga natyra dhe jo te paguaj nga imponimi..se ckuptim ka ashtu, as dreken se shijon te mendosh se dikush po sforcohet per te te ber qefin.

----------


## dodoni

Une jo, nuk paguaj se paguva ne takimin e pare.  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## FierAkja143

> Le te ndajme edhe kete rradhe shoqerine nga sentimenti: Ne shoqeri respektohet rradha, ndersa ne ndienje kavaljeret e dijne detyren e tyre.
> Mbase une mund te jem pak rast i rralle por asnjehere  nuk paguajne femrat ne tavolinen time, kjo eshte nje fyerje per mua. Ndonjehere m'a kane hedhur dhe i kane paguar edhe fshehurazi por gjithsesi dominanti jam perseri vete.
> Eshte shenja me e mire e respektit t'i ofrosh nje femre nje pije apo dicka te tille simbolike.
> 
> *Dito.*


ashtu! ca cuna do lexojn kte dhe do tallen duke menduar qe ata jan me te rendesishem/zgjuar nga ty nga qe len vajzen te paguaj...ata thjesht nuk din te zgjedhin vajza per te dale dhe dalin me ato qe nuk meritojn rrespekt.  Pagesa eshte tregim rrespekti dhe eshte ulje e madhe per nje djal te mendoj per leket qe harxon me vajzen qe e intereson.  Tani ne si vajza detyra jon eshte qe mos te kemi shume kerkesa dhe kur ulemi per dicka mos te porosisim me te strenjten.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> .
> Mbase une mund te jem pak rast i rralle por asnjehere  nuk paguajne femrat ne tavolinen time, kjo eshte nje fyerje per mua. Ndonjehere m'a kane hedhur dhe i kane paguar edhe fshehurazi por gjithsesi dominanti jam perseri vete.
> 
> *Dito.*


Ti plako qeke tipi im. Dhe ne pergjethsi cunat shqiptar e kane fyerje gocat te paguajne dhe kjo vlen jo per takimin e pare apo dyte por gjitha takimet dhe cdo lloj takimi. Per mua eshte ulje femra te cohet dhe paguaj .

----------


## sonnyinter

vallaj parafolsit tamam kan folur.  Dihet ajo se cuni do paguaje.  Ajo dihet se femra po kembenguli nojiher te paguaje do ja besh qefin, po gjithsesi djali esht djale dhe derisa te kene qene bashke njefare kohe (1 muj psh)  smund ta lesh femren ta fusi doren ne xhep.  pastaj me vone kto gjera behen te dores se dyte.(

----------


## Alket123

> Per mua eshte ulje femra te cohet dhe paguaj


hajde mendje hajde. besoj se po tallesh?

per mua femra jo vetem te paguaje por a ka mundesi te me ndihmoje me noj pare. une e fus femren ne online porn te boj ca pare.

----------

